# I almost frogged this! So glad I waited.



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

This is my third felting experiment, and still getting used to the huge change in the project after it is washed.
I was ready to rip this out as I couldn't find grey self striping yarn in wool so I had to work color transition as best I could.
So glad I waited though - it is just the look I was going for!
I used Knitpicks wool of the Andes in red and grey heathers and black.
I am definitely hooked!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Truly gorgeous!!!


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow!

So striking with that red band. and really good looking hat.

Never felted myself to be honest but that looks amazing!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful and so warm.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you for showing the before and after of felting. Now I can really understand why people do it. I love the hat.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

That is simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Great hat!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Really cool!


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful Hat. I'm so glad you showed the transformation. I finally see what people "felt" about this process".


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Marvelouos hat - in every way! So glad you did not frog it. Onto the next. You may find you are on a roll!!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Gorgeous! The grey and red go so well together.


----------



## mimester70 (Sep 18, 2012)

So lovely, the colors are perfect!


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

that is beautiful.. Good job.


----------



## aliand (Oct 27, 2012)

Could you please tell me what your basic pattern? Love the shape of the felted hat.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the set of before and after photos. The transformation is startling. Joan 8060


----------



## bglass (May 30, 2014)

Beautiful!!


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

janettamargo said:


> This is my third felting experiment, and still getting used to the huge change in the project after it is washed.
> I was ready to rip this out as I couldn't find grey self striping yarn in wool so I had to work color transition as best I could.
> So glad I waited though - it is just the look I was going for!
> I used Knitpicks wool of the Andes in red and grey heathers and black.
> I am definitely hooked!


I am a newbie, and don't understand, is the first pic of a knitted hat? And if so how is it transformed into a hat that looks stiff? What is felting? I was thinking felting was made out of felt? Please someone explain this process to me. The hat is beautiful.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It turned out beautiful


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

janettamargo said:


> This is my third felting experiment, and still getting used to the huge change in the project after it is washed.
> I was ready to rip this out as I couldn't find grey self striping yarn in wool so I had to work color transition as best I could.
> So glad I waited though - it is just the look I was going for!
> I used Knitpicks wool of the Andes in red and grey heathers and black.
> I am definitely hooked!


I am a newbie, and don't understand, is the first pic of a knitted hat? And if so how is it transformed into a hat that looks stiff? What is felting? I was thinking felting was made out of felt? Please someone explain this process to me. The hat is beautiful.


----------



## nonaka (Dec 9, 2012)

littlefox1 said:


> I am a newbie, and don't understand, is the first pic of a knitted hat? And if so how is it transformed into a hat that looks stiff? What is felting? I was thinking felting was made out of felt? Please someone explain this process to me. The hat is beautiful.


Here ya go. I googled it for you.http://www.strongfelt.com/felting-process


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Great example of felting. Lovely hat!


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

nonaka said:


> Here ya go. I googled it for you.http://www.strongfelt.com/felting-process


Thanks, I googled also, but I did not understand the first hat pic as it looked like it was knitted and then was it felted?


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

nonaka said:


> Here ya go. I googled it for you.http://www.strongfelt.com/felting-process


Thanks, I googled also, but I did not understand the first hat pic as it looked like it was knitted and then was it felted?


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful felted hat!!! I have always loved the combination of grey and red together. I have just become fascinated with the felting process and have made several items...some turned out good and some not so good.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

nonaka said:


> Here ya go. I googled it for you.http://www.strongfelt.com/felting-process


Thanks for the link on felting. Yesterday I finished another bowl using the same pattern, wool, and number of stitches. The first one I used soap when felting and it turned very nice. The second one I decided not to use soap when felting and it didn't felt very good. My not using soap was the only different of my felting process.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

That's a great looking hat. :thumbup:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Lovely hat


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

That is amazing! I have felted small items, never a hat, so it was interesting to see the change. Thanks for taking the time to share it.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous! Great showing the "before and after." Lovely work!
 :thumbup:


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow! That is gorgeous! Love the color combo and it felted beautifully! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

love it, beautiful.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh, wow! That turned out beautiful. You give me hope, I may have to try felting again.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

That's a wonderful hat! I want to try this.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Update on my felted bowl and Norwegian Slippers. After reading the information on nonaka's posted link, I added soap to the wash and tried again to felt the bowl and Norwegian Slippers that didn't felt as good as I wanted yesterday. Today they are really just like I wanted. I guess soap really does help to felt your knitted items.


----------



## JeanMax (Oct 8, 2014)

The pattern calls working flat with a seam in the back. Could it be worked in the round?


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

It looks very good.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Almost matches the bag my secret pal made me and I love it. Your hat is great!


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> Almost matches the bag my secret pal made me and I love it. Your hat is great!


Is the bag felted? I am very new at this, otherwise hopefully I would know. Thanks


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Gorgeous love the colors


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

An inspiration! Beautifully done.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! That's gorgeous!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

littlefox1 said:


> Is the bag felted? I am very new at this, otherwise hopefully I would know. Thanks


Yes it is, I wonder what size she started out with!! I have been dragging it to work, loaded, for 3 years now and it could stand a washing. I imagine it will felt a little more but that will just make it tougher. This is the 4 th knitted article she had made so you should see her felted mittens and slippers now!


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

JeanMax said:


> The pattern calls working flat with a seam in the back. Could it be worked in the round?


yes I worked it in the round


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

fairfaxgirl said:


> Truly gorgeous!!!


...and my school colors, love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for showing the before and after. So interesting, especially since I hope to do this someday. Turned out really beautiful.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Janet,
your hat is beautiful and so glad you continued with it and didn't frog it.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Really is amazing how these felted hats turn out! Inspirational too! Makes me want to have a go! Love this hat & colours x


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

great job! love the colors


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Its beautiful


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is a beautiful hat!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful hat! :thumbup:


----------



## JeanMax (Oct 8, 2014)

I just ordered some yarn from KnitPicks. I can't wait to get it and try felting. Of course in order to get free shipping I HAD to spend $50. MORE SOX


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

wow it looks great!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

It's very cool to see the before and after pics. Such a transformation!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> Yes it is, I wonder what size she started out with!! I have been dragging it to work, loaded, for 3 years now and it could stand a washing. I imagine it will felt a little more but that will just make it tougher. This is the 4 th knitted article she had made so you should see her felted mittens and slippers now!


Thanks!!!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

thank you for sharing your adorable hat! I have been so tempted to try felting; now knowing that other face the fear and want to from but perservere -- I may try yet. I LOVE your hat! Debi


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128512;


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fabulous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

How do you know how big to make the hat before felting?


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I love it!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

What a great result!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, that's perfect!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

Being patient is sometimes worth it eh! Its a great hat.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Wow, wow, wow!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Love it! Came out beautiful after felting.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

That is amazing! It is beautiful.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It,s lovely


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

What a difference - who would believe it It is really loverly now. Had you meant
To felt the hat or did you do it to try and save the hat?


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am so glad you didn't frog it too. It is wonderful!
+


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing.......beautiful hat!!!!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Love your hat! You've inspired me to look up a pattern and make one myself .


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

So pretty! Great job!


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful, I wish I could work with sheepswool but most wool over 65% makes my hands break out. I mostly use alpaca, silk bamboo and cotton as well as some wool blends.


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Gorgeous! Great knitting and felting!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! I have never tried felting. Afraid I will mess up. Your hat is gorgeous.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## jewels (May 24, 2011)

Can you please share what pattern you used? I love it. You did a great job.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I love the red/pink band!!! looks great and being an experienced felter, I would have never expected what you knit would turn out looking like your hat!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I love the red/pink band!!! looks great and being an experienced felter, I would have never expected what you knit would turn out looking like your hat!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Ohhhh nice!!!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

It looks great


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Job well done!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Really lovely hat. Good job.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I am amazed !! The difference is quite stunning.!


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Very pretty hat. Glad you waited as well.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Stunning and beatiful.it looks fab well done.love it.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Great job...don't cha just love felting???


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Great job. Just beautiful.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Fabulous!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

very pretty


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I really like it!


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

That is gorgeous ! Thank you for the before and after photos as well.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Very good-looking hat!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

fairfaxgirl said:


> Truly gorgeous!!!


Ditto.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Wow! I love it.


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

What a beautiful, beautiful hat. The band is outstanding :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I looooove it. the colors and the little rolled brim. kudos to you.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow! That's beautiful.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

This is such a gorgeous hat! Good for you for persevering!
The outcome was definitely worth the effort.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh my that is gorgeous! I have yet to try felting...


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

so Beautiful!


----------



## NY-VA RPh (Oct 17, 2014)

I love the pictures. I want to try felting a bag and now I am convinced I should put aside the new yarn I bought to make hats for charity and go buy some wool.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Looking very nice


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, my word, that is just gorgeous - I totally love it


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

So glad you didn't. Have not tried felting myself but this may just be the one to inspire me to try.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

That is just amazing, and the finished hat is just gorgeous.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey looks pretty terrific to me


----------



## Geall (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful hat. Have never felted but that hat makes me want to try it.


----------



## Pih (Jun 19, 2014)

Your hat is just beautiful. I have never tried felting, but maybe some day. Thanks for sharing


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Very nice! When I work on a felted project, it's always a leap of faith for me to trust that my knitting will be fine once felted!


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

Love it


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, you would never think the first picture would turn out to be that Beautiful Hat!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Great looking hat, and should be so warm.


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

As I have never felted, I don't think I would have made your "leap of faith". You are very brave......Love your hat :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Really good looking and stylish.


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome hat!


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

That is why I love felting. The before and after are amazing. Did not think to take a photo of the before of the bag I just finished and now it is felted and drying. 

Great work, very striking.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

So glad you didn't frog! It looks great!


----------



## Corraine (May 9, 2012)

I have been looking for a book that I bought years ago with a similar pattern, but I can not find it, are you able to post the pattern or let us know were we can buy the pattern for I would love to make it for my sister-in-law. Kind regards


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm glad you didnt frog it! It's lovely&#128522;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oooooooh! I like it!


----------



## tricia.tabbner (Mar 12, 2012)

Gorgeous please could you share the link for your pattern as I would love to try this out. Your work has inspired me, thank you.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your Hat is so cute! What did you use for a head shape to get the nice shape?


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes the final resulting hat is fab xx


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Beautiful hat and great choice of colors.


----------



## GrandparentingPlus.com (Jul 2, 2011)

I would also love the pattern. Great work!!!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

OH how delightful! I just love how the hat turned out. Congratulations.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Excellent hat ! I am so glad you didn't frog it ! It's awesome !&#128077;


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

littlefox1 said:


> Thanks, I googled also, but I did not understand the first hat pic as it looked like it was knitted and then was it felted?


Yes, you knit a 100% wool hat in a larger size than you need, then it is washed in the washing machine in hot water until it is the size you want. Then the hat is shaped and placed over something like a bowl to get the rounded crown, let dry. You can also GOOGLE how to felt a knitted hat for lot's of information. Google is your friend.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Perfect!


----------



## Sperson (Jul 28, 2011)

Love it! When I started felting a few years ago, I made 18 hats of that pattern. I gave one to each member of my bridge club and my birthday group. Several of them still wear the hats!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Pishi said:


> Thank you for showing the before and after of felting. Now I can really understand why people do it. I love the hat.


Me, too. What a wonderful result!!!


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful hat and thanks for sharing the before and after pictures


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous hat, well done


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

So glad you hung in there. The before and after is so different. What a beautiful hat you now have.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Wow! What a transformation. Very cool looking hat.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

It's amazing how the felted end product change sin comparison to "unfelted" one...
Love your hat. Great with the red band....


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> This is my third felting experiment, and still getting used to the huge change in the project after it is washed.
> I was ready to rip this out as I couldn't find grey self striping yarn in wool so I had to work color transition as best I could.
> So glad I waited though - it is just the look I was going for!
> I used Knitpicks wool of the Andes in red and grey heathers and black.
> I am definitely hooked!


Very, very pretty.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. What a difference a little felting can make! Lovely.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Really gorgeous!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

:thumbup: Great job.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for both views.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

That is SO cute! I've only done one felting project and it wasn't a total success. You've inspired me to try again! Thanks!!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I love it! It turned out perfect.


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

That is lovely!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Pretty hat and so amazing to see the transformation!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, wow, wow.........that is just beautiful.


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, the end result is absolutely gorgeous! I have never tried felting--yet. You may have just inspired me, thank you! Very well done!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

gorgeous


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm glad you didn't too. It looks beautiful


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Outstanding!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW what a difference looks great


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

I have decided to frog things so many times, but waited a couple of days, and the solution always seems to come to me.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I love, love, love your hat!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Soooo Perfect. Nice work! I personally have not attempted to felt yet! Jean


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the before and after. I love the hat. My GD wants me to make her one, but I have never felted. Nice job. 




:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A question on felting: Must you start with a felting pattern or is it possible to enlarge a regular pattern and felt? Thanks.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful hat


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Janet Tamargo- Lovely felted hat! Thanks for sharing! : )


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the color choices.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

That's a really classy hat!


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow. Looks great!


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Great hat and in great colors!


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

It's beautiful, good job!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks great!!


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow! Also glad you showed before & after pics.
Nice hat.
DotS


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow! Terrific job!
Before & after pics are so effective.


----------

